# Weck vom Apfel, ab durchs Fenster ;)



## Stonyvan (7. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Community!

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen meinen alten Apfel verkauft. Ich hatte es einfach Satt auf Lanpartys immer der Aussenseiter zu sein mit dem Teil :/ Abgesehen davon das er schon zu schwach war für Aktuelle Titel, war es immer mühsam Spiele zu finden die sowol aufn Apfel als auch aufm Fenster laufen...

Da ich ein Totaler Quereinsteiger in der Windows Hardware Materie bin hab ich einfach mal einen PC-Konfigurator im Internet gesucht und dann ein bischen auf mein Kapital bezogen damit rumprobiert! Rausgekommen ist folgendes Setup:

*[FONT=&quot]Mainboard:       Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, AMD 990FX[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]*CPU:                AMD Piledriver FX-8350, 8x 4.0GHz*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]GPU:                AMD Radeon HD 7990 6GB[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]RAM:               16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 (2x 8GB)[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

  [FONT=&quot]HDD:               WD Caviar Black 7200rpm 1TB[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Netzteil:            850W - BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]OS:                  Windows 8 Professional, 64 Bit, DE[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Monitor:           24" Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Tastatur:           Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Maus:               Razer Naga 2012 Expert MMO Gaming Maus schwarz [/FONT]*

Kosten soll das Setup (Amazon und mifcom.de) 1920 € ca.



Meine Frage jetzt an Euch ist ob der Computer:



Erstens: Ausgewogen
Zweitens: für aktuelle Titel (Crysis3, BF3 usw. was hald auf Lan´s gespielt wird) ausreichend ist 

Drittens: auch noch in 2 Jahren Spiele einigermaßen wiedergeben kann
Viertens: Nicht alzu überteuert ist


Würd mich auf ein paar konstruktive Antworten und Vorschläge freuen 


Ps.: Meine Alte Win-XP Screibmaschine korrigiert noch nicht im WEB also freu ich mich auch auf kreative anmerkungen zu meinen Rechtschreibfehlern


----------



## Enisra (7. Oktober 2013)

naja, beim Punkt "All zu Teuer" sind da schon ein paar Knackpunkte, denn die Grafikkarte ist zwar gut, aber viel zu teuer, mehr als 8 RAM sind abgesehen von Bild und Videoberarbeitung unnötig und auch bei so einer Grafikkarte und einem AMD sind 850Watt viel zu viel
Mal abgesehen davon das eine Intel-CPU wesentlich mehr Leistung zum gleichen Preis bieten bzw. generell Schneller sind, denn das mit den 8 Kernen UND 4 GHz sind eher eine PR-Mogelpackung, CPU-Leistung ist schon seit Jahren nicht mehr am Prozessortakt fest zu machen

Auch würde ich eher bei Hardwareversand.de bestellen, die sind meist der günstigste und vertrauenswürdigere Anbieter


----------



## Stonyvan (7. Oktober 2013)

welchen Intel würdest du mir den empfehlen?

Hauptaugenmerk liegt unter der Woche bei WoW und Musikbearbeitung (sampeln und mastern,deshalb 16gb ram) 
an den Wochenenden kommts ein bis zwei mal im Monat vor das wir 2 -3 Nächte im Vereinshaus shootern!!
reichen 500 Watt?

mfg


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2013)

In dem Special hier findest Du für ca 1000€ nen PC http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...mal-fuer-Spielepower-zusammenstellen-1088160/ , der locker für alles reicht und bei dem Du FALLS mal ein Spiel in 1-2 Jahren nicht mehr so gut läuft einfach ne andere Graka einbauen kannst. Und das "Drumherum" ist da eh schon was luxuriöser, und der ist für Übertakten ausgelegt - auch eine Mischung aus dem PC und dem vorigen für 750€ wäre kaum schwächer.




Stonyvan schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, AMD 990FX[/FONT]*
> 
> [FONT=&quot]*CPU: AMD Piledriver FX-8350, 8x 4.0GHz*[/FONT]


 AMD ist bei CPUs derzeit leider keine gute Wahl. Nimm nen Intel Core i5-4570 mit nem Board Sockel 1150 für um die 80€. Falls du üebrtakten willst, dann nen Core i5.4670k und ein Board mit Z87-Chipsatz.

Wenn Dir 100€ mehr nix ausmachen, kannst Du auch nen Core i7-4770 nehmen - der bietet zwar NOCH keine nennenswerte Mehrleistung in Spielen als ein Core i5, aber VIELLEICHT mal in nem Jahr oder so, falls Spiele mehr auf 8Kerne optimiert sein sollten (der i7 hat "effektiv" 8 Kerne, obwohl er technisch nur 4 hat)




> *[FONT=&quot]GPU: AMD Radeon HD 7990 6GB[/FONT]*


 auf keinen Fall! Die Top-Karten der Hersteller sind zwar stark, aber immer viel zu teuer, die bieten keinesfalls eine Mehrleistung, die dem Preis entspricht. Und "nötig" sind die sowieso nicht, sind häufig aber recht laut und verbrauchen - grad wenn es wie hier ne Karte mit zwei Grafikchips ist - sehr viel Strom.

Derzeit reicht eine Nvidia GTX 760 oder AMD 7950 Boost für alles auf hohen Details völlig aus, ca 200-240€, und da Du ja genug Budget hast: nimm ne AMD 7970 GHz-Edition oder Nvidia GTX 770 (ab ca 300-320€). Aber alles drüber ist rausgeworfenes Geld, da zahlst Du 200-300€ drauf für vielleicht 15-17% mehr Leistung. 




> *[FONT=&quot]RAM: 16GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1866 (2x 8GB)[/FONT]*


 für Spiele sind 16GB viel zu viel. Da reichen also 8GB. Kannst aber 8GB nehmen, damit Du vlt in 1-2 Jahren - FALLS sinnvoll - einfach nen zweiten Riegel dazukaufen kannst. *edit* okay, mit Samples usw. könnten 16GB evtl was nutzen - nimm dann halt 2x8GB, DDR3-1600 mit 1,5V



> [FONT=&quot]HDD: WD Caviar Black 7200rpm 1TB[/FONT]


 nimm eine "blue", nicht die "black". Die "black" ist theoretisch was schneller, davon merkst Du aber rein gar nix, außer dass die "black" oft deutlich hörbarer sind.



> *[FONT=&quot]Netzteil: 850W - BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P10[/FONT]*


 Völlig übertrieben, selbst bei ner AMD 7990. Für nen modernen PC zB mit ner 500€-Karte reicht die Version von dem Netzteil mit 450W schon völlig aus. Die P10 sind extrem effizient, die sind besser als manch ein 600W-Modell für 60€. Aber selbst 450-550W für ca 50-60€ wären auch schon ausreichend. Du kannst zB auch ein E9-CM mit 480W nehmen. 





> *[FONT=&quot]Tastatur: Razer Blackwidow Ultimate 2013[/FONT]*
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Maus: Razer Naga 2012 Expert MMO Gaming Maus schwarz [/FONT]*


 weiß nicht, ob die beiden Sachen ihr Geld wirklich wert sind. Ne schon gute Gamertastatur kriegst Du auch für 50-60€, und die Naga ist halt speziell für extrem-MMO-Spieler gedacht mit zig Zusatztasten. Der normale Gamer braucht maximal 1-2 Daumentasten zusätzlich zu den 2 Maus- und der Scrollradtaste, und WENN man mal Spiele mit recht vielen Sonderfunktionen hat, nimmt "man" dafür halt Sondertasten an der Tastatur, die programmierbar sind (Makrotasten)



> Kosten soll das Setup (Amazon und mifcom.de) 1920 € ca.


 viel zu viel, man merkt, dass Du Apple gewohnt bist  mit meinen Tipps solltest Du auf ca 1000€ kommen ohne windows, 





> Erstens: Ausgewogen
> Zweitens: für aktuelle Titel (Crysis3, BF3 usw. was hald auf Lan´s gespielt wird) ausreichend ist


 ausreichend wäre schon ein PC für 700€  und wie Du an meinen Tipps siehst: der PC ist nicht ausgewogen. Also, "ausgewogen" in DEM Sinne, dass die CPU und Grafikkarte zusammenpassen, ist er zwar schon - aber bei Preis-Leistung nicht.



> Drittens: auch noch in 2 Jahren Spiele einigermaßen wiedergeben kann


 könnte der locker, das könnte aber auch ein PC für 700€, und wenn der schon früher evlt nicht mehr "hohe" Details schafft, würde es (wenn man eben nen Core i5 oder i7 als CPU hat) völlig reichen, eine dann aktuelle neue Grafikkarte für vlt 250€ einzubauen. 



> Viertens: Nicht alzu überteuert ist


 es ist halt echt unnötig viel, was Du da ausgeben wolltest.


PS: was bei DEM Budget auch ne nette Sache wäre ist eine SSD für Windows und die wichtigsten Programme - 120GB kosten ca 80€, das ist ne Art moderne Art von Festplatte, bei der es keine mechanischen Teile mehr gibt, so dass die grad "Kleinkram" viel schneller laden kann als ne Festplatte. Damit läuft Dein PC für die Alltags-Dinge viel fixer.


----------



## Stonyvan (7. Oktober 2013)

Hey danke  oh wie bin ich froh vorm bestellen gefragt zu haben


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

Alsoo.. Ich hab des System jetzt (Mit berücksichtigung deiner Vorschläge) auf hardwareversand.de zusammengestellt und komme auf "NUR" 1423,47 €.... 

Das Setup schaut folgendermaßen aus:

*Intel Core i7-4770 Box, LGA1150*

*ASUS Z87-C (C2)*

*16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz 16GB PC3-12800U CL9*

*Cooler Master Force 500 Midi-Tower, schwarz, 460Watt Elite-Netzteil*

*EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SuperClocked, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express*

*WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's*

*"SanDisk Extreme SSD 120GB 6,4cm (2,5"") SAT 6GB`s"*

*Acer G246HLBBID*

*Razer BlackWidow 2013 - German layout*

*Razer Naga - EU 2014*

*OEM Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation*


inkl.Win8, SSD, Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm und zusammenbauen nur 1400 Euro... 
Wo Ich mir bei dem Gehäuse noch nicht sicher bin ist ob ich noch zusätzlich irgendwo einen Lüfter einbauen muss!! Findest du das Setup ok oder noch immer übertrieben?

mfg


----------



## Enisra (8. Oktober 2013)

ein Punkt noch
man sollte nicht noch am Kühler sparen, der von Intel ist zwar okayisch, aber jetzt nicht so der Killer

ich würde ja den nehmen: Caseking.de 

der ist jetzt von nem anderen, aber den gibts auch von Hardwareversand, nur deren Seite lädt mir zu lange


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Das Setup ist generell okay für den Preis, aber es gibt ein paar Optimierungen:




Stonyvan schrieb:


> *Intel Core i7-4770 Box, LGA1150*
> 
> *ASUS Z87-C (C2)*


 Das Board ist unnötig - das hier reicht völlig http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79682/MSI+H87-G41+PC+Mate%2C+ATX%2C+Sockel+1150.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/79673/MSI+B85-G43+Gaming,+ATX,+Sockel+1150.article und falls Du einfach gern Asus nehmen willst: das hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/DDR3/93927/ASUS+Z87-K+(C2).article  wäre derzeit auch auf Lager im Gegensatz zu dem, was Du ausgesucht hast   Übertakten willst Du ja nicht, oder?




> *16GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz 16GB PC3-12800U CL9*


 nimm den hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...+Kingston+HyperX+blu.+PC3-12800U+CL10.article , der ist ein Stück günstiger und genauso gut, oder auch den http://www.hardwareversand.de/1600+...G.Skill+Ares+PC3-12800U+CL10-10-10-30.article 




> *Cooler Master Force 500 Midi-Tower, schwarz, 460Watt Elite-Netzteil*


 Bitte kein Gehäuse inkl. Netzteil bestellen, das taugt nicht viel. Wenn Dir das Gehäuse an sich zusagt, isses okay, das gibt es auch ohne http://www.hardwareversand.de/Midi/...0+Midi-Tower+-+schwarz,+ohne+Netzteil.article - bei DEM Gehäuse würd ich aber noch nen Lüfter dazukaufen, damit die Kühlung leise und effizient ist.

zB der hier http://www.hardwareversand.de/140mm/29621/Noiseblocker+BlackSilent+Fan+XK1+-+140mm.article der hat 140mm, passt bei dem Gehäuse vorne mit rein, und der macht mit nur 800U/min dann einen leisen, aber stetigen Frischluftzug ins Gehäuse - dann müssen wiederum die Lüfter von CPU und Grafikkarte weniger tun, und der PC wird leiser.

Und als Netzteil nimmst Du dann ein ordentliches, aber kein übertriebenes - eben zB ein L8 mit 500W http://www.hardwareversand.de/400+-+500+Watt/82763/be+quiet!+PURE+POWER+L8+500W.article  oder L8-CM mit 530W (da kann man die unnötigen Kabel abnehmen) http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/50970/be+quiet!+Pure+Power+L8+CM.article




> *EVGA GeForce GTX 760 SuperClocked, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express*


 gute Karte, aber ich würde lieber eine mit 2-3 Lüftern suchen - gleiches Prinzip wie oben: 2 drehen rel langsam und leise und bringen geneusoviel Luft weg wie der einzelne Lüfter, der dafür schneller und lauter drehen muss. Und allgemein wäre ne AMD 7950 Boost derzeit nochmal etwas günstiger als die GTX 760 bei gleicher Leistung. Die 7950 gäb es grad bei alternate.de für nur 200€, das würd sich sogar lohnen, die separat zu bestellen und selber einzubauen.


Ansonsten alles okay, zu Maus & Tastatur hab ich ja auch schon was gesagt, musst Du wissen, ob die für dich sinnvoll sind.


Und ich würd auch nen passablen CPU-Kühler dazunehmen - muss nix teures sein, aber zB http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/50995/Thermaltake+Contact+21.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/60115/Scythe+Katana+4,+für+alle+Sockel+geeignet.article oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/Intel+AMD/72553/Cooler+Master+Hyper+T4+CPU-Kühler+-+120mm.article

Und bei der SSD würde ICH die Crucial M500 mit 120GB bevorzugen.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2013)

Als Maus: Sharkoon Fireglider Sharkoon Lasermaus FireGlider/USB 3600dpi: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2013)

...bei dem Titel dachte ich jetzt ernsthaft an (miese) Apfelbrötchen, die der Threadersteller durchs Zimmerfenster entsorgt hat.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2013)

Also ICH würde den Corsair RAM kaufen. Bei einem High End Rechner muss man nicht an wichtigen Komponenten wie dem Arbeitsspeicher oder dem Netzteil sparen. Lieber den Vengeance RAM mit XMP als den günstigeren HyperX. XMP ist beim Übertakten ne feine Sache und kann unötigen Ärger ersparen. 
Netzteil wie bereits angemerkt sollte ein Markengerät sein, beQuiet oder Enermax. Netzteile büßen über die Jahre bis zu 20% an Leistung ein (das ist normal), deshalb nicht ZU knapp kalkulieren sondern ein bisschen Luft lassen. Hängt auch von der Effizienz ab, also in welchem Lastbereich die Netzteile am effizientesten arbeiten. Bei modernen Geräten ist dies um 50% Auslastung der Fall. Es ist daher nicht die allerbeste Idee ein 400W Netzteil einzubauen wenn schon allein die Grafikkarte ~250W verbraten kann.
Auch bei der Grafikkarte würde ich gleich eine 7970 nehmen. Im Hinblick auf BF4 und Mantle sowie den größeren VRAM dürfte das verglichen mit der GTX760 die bessere Wahl sein. 
Die SSD für Windows finde ich mit 120 GB knapp bemessen. Die ist ruckzuck voll und dann hat man richtig Ärger.
256 GB sollten es schon sein, die Samsung 840 Pro dürfte da die beste Wahl sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Also ICH würde den Corsair RAM kaufen. Bei einem High End Rechner muss man nicht an wichtigen Komponenten wie dem Arbeitsspeicher oder dem Netzteil sparen. Lieber den Vengeance RAM mit XMP als den günstigeren HyperX. XMP ist beim Übertakten ne feine Sache und kann unötigen Ärger ersparen.


 aber der RAM-Takt spielt bei modernen Systemen keine Rolle mehr. Beim Sockel 775, wo der RAM oftmals mitübertaktet werden MUSSTE, wenn man die CPU übertakten wollte, war das noch ganz anders. Aber inzwischen ist das echt egal.




> Die SSD für Windows finde ich mit 120 GB knapp bemessen. Die ist ruckzuck voll und dann hat man richtig Ärger.
> 256 GB sollten es schon sein, die Samsung 840 Pro dürfte da die beste Wahl sein.


 Naja, 120GB reichen sehr wohl locker aus, außer Du speicherst da auch viele Videodateien und so nen Kram oder Dateien von Programmen, die SEHR große Datenmengen erzeugen, zB Bild/Videoberarbeitung. Wenn man aufpasst und ab und an mal Dateien löscht und auf ne Festplatte verschiebt, reichen schließlich sogar 60GB aus.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, 120GB reichen sehr wohl locker aus, außer Du speicherst da auch viele Videodateien und so nen Kram oder Dateien von Programmen, die SEHR große Datenmengen erzeugen, zB Bild/Videoberarbeitung. Wenn man aufpasst und ab und an mal Dateien löscht und auf ne Festplatte verschiebt, reichen schließlich sogar 60GB aus.





Ich habe nur Windows und Programme auf der SSD. Meine Eigenen Dateien liegen woanders. Dafür reicht eine 120 GB Platte locker.


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber der RAM-Takt spielt bei modernen Systemen keine Rolle mehr. Beim Sockel 775, wo der RAM oftmals mitübertaktet werden MUSSTE, wenn man die CPU übertakten wollte, war das noch ganz anders. Aber inzwischen ist das echt egal.


Ich hab ja nicht gesagt er soll schnelleren nehmen, sondern RAM mit XMP. Da wird im BIOS/UEFI das Profil geladen und fertig. Man kann dann auch total easy die CPU übertakten ohne sich um den RAM Takt kümmern zu müssen.
Dazu kommt noch die gute Kompatibilität von Corsair Speicher und die lebenslange Herstellergarantie.
MIR wäre das die paar EUR mehr wert.  



> Naja, 120GB reichen sehr wohl locker aus, außer Du speicherst da auch viele Videodateien und so nen Kram oder Dateien von Programmen, die SEHR große Datenmengen erzeugen, zB Bild/Videoberarbeitung. Wenn man aufpasst und ab und an mal Dateien löscht und auf ne Festplatte verschiebt, reichen schließlich sogar 60GB aus.


 Ich hab nur Win 7 inkl. Updates auf der Platte und ein paar kleinere Programme sowie den relativ mächtigen FSX (der kann nur auf C installiert werden). Dadurch werden schon mehr als 120 GB belegt. Wenn der TE sagt er macht auch Musik mit dem Rechenknecht wäre es doch sinnvoll lieber eine etwas größere SSD zu nehmen. Die Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB kostet knapp unter 200 EUR, hat auch 5 jahre Garantie. 

Ich hab nur geschrieben was ICH kaufen würde, also nur meine Empfehlung beigesteuert.


----------



## Vordack (8. Oktober 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Ich hab nur Win 7 inkl. Updates auf der Platte und ein paar kleinere Programme sowie den relativ mächtigen FSX (der kann nur auf C installiert werden). Dadurch werden schon mehr als 120 GB belegt. Wenn der TE sagt er macht auch Musik mit dem Rechenknecht wäre es doch sinnvoll lieber eine etwas größere SSD zu nehmen. Die Samsung 840 Pro 256 GB kostet knapp unter 200 EUR, hat auch 5 jahre Garantie.



DAS kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte Win7 64 und jetzt Win 8 64 (beides quasi Home Premium) und ALL meine Programme, darunter MS Office 2010, Photoshop CS5, Cubase 5.1 inkl. Plugins (> 10 GB) und den ganzen normalen Gedöns alles auf meienr 120 GB SSD und habe noch locker 30 GB ftrei.

Ich denke mal das Du bei Dir zu viel Platz für diese automatische Systemsicherung und virtullen Arbeitsspeicher reserviert hast.

Nicht angegriffen fühlen denn ICH habe nur meine Beobachtung beigesteuert aus dem was ICH erlebt habe


----------



## Chemenu (8. Oktober 2013)

Vordack schrieb:


> DAS kann ich nun nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte Win7 64 und jetzt Win 8 64 (beides quasi Home Premium) und ALL meine Programme, darunter MS Office 2010, Photoshop CS5, Cubase 5.1 inkl. Plugins (> 10 GB) und den ganzen normalen Gedöns alles auf meienr 120 GB SSD und habe noch locker 30 GB ftrei.
> 
> Ich denke mal das Du bei Dir zu viel Platz für diese automatische Systemsicherung und virtullen Arbeitsspeicher reserviert hast.
> 
> Nicht angegriffen fühlen denn ICH habe nur meine Beobachtung beigesteuert aus dem was ICH erlebt habe


 Tu ich nicht, keine Angst. Ich wollte nur verdeutlichen dass es durchaus versch. Anforderungen gibt.

Vor meiner SSD hatte ich Windows (auch Win7 x64 Home Premium) auf einer 120 GB Partition installiert und die war im roten Bereich, also fast voll). Die Schattenkopien von Windows lösche ich ab und zu, daran kann es nicht liegen. Und die Eigenen Dokumente sind auch zu vernachlässigen. Das meiste wird bei mir vom FSX mit div. AddOns geschluckt, der ist nun mal riesig. 

Die Entscheidung, wie groß die Systemplatte ausfallen soll, muss sowieso der TE selbst treffen. 
Nur an Geld scheint es nicht zu mangeln, und Musikbearbeitung ist auch noch im Spiel. Daher würde ich lieber eine etwas größere SSD kaufen.


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

Guten Morgen Leute  wow danke für die vielen Feedbacks... jetzt werd ich mal n bischen am konfigurator rumbasteln!!
Ach und wegen der Maus... da bin ich die Alte Naga Molten edition gewohnt ich liebe die tasten beim mouse over target heilen einfach in wow  peripherie wird aus überzeugung gekauft


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

Also folgendes hab ich jetzt zusammengebraut:

* Intel Core i7-4770 Tray, 3,4 GHZ, 8MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Intel Core i7 4770 / 3.4 GHz Prozessor
*Produkttyp: *Prozessor
*Prozessortyp: *Intel Core i7 4770 4. Generation

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferzeit über 7 Tage​Art-Nr.: HV20T470DE​ 


               		     		       		          256,37 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* MSI H87-G41 PC Mate, ATX, Sockel 1150*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *MSI H87-G41 PC Mate - Motherboard - ATX - LGA1150 Socket - H87
*Produkttyp: *Motherboard - ATX
*Chipsatz: *Intel H87 Express

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV1137MNDE​ 


               		     		       		          71,75 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Alpenföhn CPU-Kühler Brocken - AMD/Intel*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *EKL Alpenföhn Brocken - Prozessorkühler
*Produkttyp: *Prozessorkühler
*Packungsinhalt: *Wärmeleitpaste, Montagehalterung

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

verfügbar ab 09.10.2013​Art-Nr.: HV30AP13DE​ 


               		     		       		          31,99 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* 16GB-Kit Kingston HyperX blu.XMP PC3-12800U CL10*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Kingston HyperX blu Memory - 16 GB : 2 x 8 GB - DIMM 240-PIN - DDR3
*Speicherkapazität: *16 GB : 2 x 8 GB
*Erweiterungstyp: *Generisch

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt.​Art-Nr.: HV20KI58DE​ 


               		     		       		          133,15 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Cooler Master Force 500 Midi-Tower - schwarz, ohne Netzteil*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Cooler Master CM Force 500 - Midi Tower - ATX
*Formfaktor: *Midi Tower
*Farbe: *Schwarz

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV203F52DE​ 


               		     		       		          34,75 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Be quiet! Pure Power L8-530W/CM - Stromversorgung - 530 Watt
*Gerätetyp: *Stromversorgung - aktive Power Factor Correction (PFC) - intern
*Spezifikationseinhaltung: *ATX12V 2.31/ EPS12V 2.92

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HVR530L8DE​ 


               		     		       		          64,63 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, PCI-Express*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Gigabyte GV-R797OC-3GD Grafikkarten - Radeon HD 7970 - 3 GB
*Gerätetyp: *Grafikkarten
*Bustyp: *PCI Express 3.0 x16

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferung ist verspätet, neuer Termin ist angefragt.​Art-Nr.: HV1028IXDE​ 


               		     		       		          296,99 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* WD Caviar Blue 1TB 6Gb's*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *WD Blue WD10EZEX - Festplatte - 1 TB - SATA-600
*Typ: *Festplatte - intern
*Kapazität: *1 TB

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV13W1CBDE​ 


               		     		       		          51,53 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* "SanDisk Extreme SSD 120GB 6,4cm (2,5"") SAT 6GB`s"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *SanDisk Extreme Solid-State-Disk - 120 GB - SATA-600
*Typ: *Solid-State-Disk - intern
*Kapazität: *120 GB

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Lieferzeit über 7 Tage​Art-Nr.: HV12SEX1DE​ 


               		     		       		          88,99 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* LG GH24NS bare schwarz*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *LG GH24NS95 Super Multi - DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk - Serial ATA
*Gerätetyp: *DVD±RW (±R DL) / DVD-RAM-Laufwerk
*Art: *Intern

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV207GB4DE​ 


               		     		       		          16,17 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Acer G246HLBBID*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Acer G246HLBbid - LED-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" )
*Gerätetyp: *LED-hintergrundbeleuchteter LCD-Monitor - 61 cm ( 24" )
*Bildschirmtyp: *TN

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

verfügbar ab 09.10.2013​Art-Nr.: HV21BB6DDE​ 


               		     		       		          149,00 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Razer BlackWidow 2013 - German layout*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Produktbeschreibung: *Razer BlackWidow 2013 - Tastatur
*Gerätetyp: *Tastatur - verkabelt
*Schnittstelle: *USB

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV202ZZYDE​ 


               		     		       		          89,98 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Razer Naga - EU 2014*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HV202ZZWDE​ 


               		     		       		          79,00 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* OEM Microsoft Windows 8 Pro 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Besonderheiten: *Verkauf nur mit einem neuen HWV-PC oder Notebook!
*Beschreibung: *OEM-Betriebssystem
*Bezeichnung: *OEM Microsoft Windows 8 Pro

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HVSE8HP6DE​ 


               		     		       		          129,00 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 




* Rechner - Zusammenbau*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Bezeichnung: *Rechner - Zusammenbau

Verfügbarkeit: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

sofort lieferbar​Art-Nr.: HVZPCDE​ 


               		     		       		          5,00 €
                  inkl. MwSt. und zzgl. Versandkosten 






zusammen 1498,30 € fallt noch wem was auf??


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

also im schreibfenster darunter sah des wesentlich kompakter aus sryyy :/


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Drei Dinge: 

1) nimm bei der CPU den "boxed", also mit Standardlüfter, denn der ist auf Lager und sicher nicht teurer - "tray" kauft kaum mehr einer, daher sind die auch nicht wirklich günstiger. Wenn Du dazu dann einen extra-Kühler bestellst, wird der natürlich auch installiert und nicht der boxed.

2) der Brocken ist an sich zum Übertakten gedacht, auch nicht grad leicht - den werden die Dir wohl nicht mit draufbauen, das musst Du dann selber machen. Die Kühler, die ich vorher nannte für um die 20€, reichen völlug aus und sind auch schon leise.

3) bei der 7970 aufpassen, ob es eine "Gigahertz-Edition" ist oder nicht - die wäre nämlich schneller, ca so stark wie eine Nvidia GTX 770. Die nicht-GHz ist ca zwischen der 7950 Boost und der 7970 GHZ-Edition einzuordnen. und die, die Du rausgesucht hast, ist IMHO eine nicht-GHz, die man an sich schon günstiger bekommen kann.

Hier ne GHz-Version: http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+MB/66261/Gigabyte+Radeon+HD+7970+GHz+Edition%2C+3GB+GDDR5%2C+PCI-Express.article  oder http://www.hardwareversand.de/3072+...ost+Edition,+3072MB+DDR5,+PCI-Express.article 


Ansonsten alles okay


----------



## Spassbremse (8. Oktober 2013)

Eine kleine Anmerkung:

Da Du offensichtlich nicht übertakten willst (H87 statt Z87), kannst Du Dir das Geld für einen extra Kühler eigentlich sparen, der Stock-Kühler tut's dann genauso.

EDIT: Herb war schneller, aber gut, zweimal hält besser.


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

magst du mir villeicht einen Link der Graka ( "gigahertz Edition" ) posten? Mir scheint das ich mich in einem Jungel voller lüfter, grafikkarten und kleinen blisterpackungen befinde xD grafik karten muss mal wer verstehen thaha


----------



## Stonyvan (8. Oktober 2013)

das mit dem kühler werd ich ändern  das versteh ich einigermaßen xD


----------



## Herbboy (8. Oktober 2013)

Hab Dir noch 2 Karten GHZ-Edition im vorigen Posting reineditiert


----------

